# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [Class] 20-60 aoe mage grinding spots

## Serpious

*(Level: 14-15) Savannah Lions - SW of Sludge Fen (Barrens)*

*(Level: 16-1 Venture Co. - Boulderlode Mine (Barrens)*

*(Level: 17-19) Stonesplinter Troggs - Ironband Excavation Site (Loch Modan)*

*(Level: 17-23) Mosshide Gnolls - Near Loch Modan Entrance [Few Casters] (Wetlands)*

*(Level: 19-21) Ravenclaw Undead - Beren's Peri (Silverpine Forest)*

I suggest to do quests until level 20 and then start to do aoe at the places belove ( since frankly, you wont do that good before u get some talent into frost tree imp blizzard and the fact that you don`t get blizzard before lvl 20 :> so you will do more xp pr hour by questing and stuff :> from lvl 1 -20

*Level: 25-29) Skeletal Undead - Raven Hill Cemetary (Duskwood)*
(this is a GREATE spot also the Gy is really close ( not that greate for horde tho, since there is quite alott of allys add`s around :>)

*(Level: 21-24) Bael'dun Dwarves - Bael'Dun Dig Site (Barrens)*
( very easy to get adds =( so pay attention to mobs around before pull, since its a loooong walk from gy)

*(Level: 21-25) Foulweald Furbolgs [Bring a Healer] (Ashenvale)*

*(Level: 21-26) Shadowhide Gnolls (Redridge Mountains)*

*(Level: 22-26) Hillsbrad Farmers/Peasants - Hillsbrad Fields (Hillsbrad Foothills)*
(you shod bring a mage friend or a healer for this, since you often get adds. ( you shod also pick up the quest for this spot in tarren mill(Horde), since the you do get somewhat decent xp from those)

*(Level: 23-31) Highperch Wyverns (Thousand Needles)*

*(Level: 25-32) Dragonmaw Orcs - Angerfang Encampment [Few Casters/Bring Healer] (Wetlands)*

*(Level: 26-2 Plague Spreaders - Raven Hill Tomb (Duskwood)*

*(Level: 26-2 Hillsbrad Miners/Sentrys- Azureload Mine (Hillsbrad Foothills)*
(I sugest to bring another mage or a priest here, since u dont get alott of space to move in therefore cant use blizzard to well, and mobs hit kinda hard)

*(Level: 28-30) Nightbane Worgens - Near Rotting Orchard (Duskwood)*

*(Level: 29-33) Syndicate Humans - North of Tarren Mill (Alterac Mountains)*

*(Level: 29-35) Sparkleshell Turtles - Shimmering Flats (Thousand Needles)*

*(Level: 30-32) Cave Yeti's (Hillsbrad Foothills)*

*(Level: 30-33) Mountain Yeti's (Alterac Mountains)*

*(Level: 30-34) Salt Flats Vultures/Scavengers - Shimmering Flats (Thousand Needles)*

*(Level: 33-35) Dabyrie Humans - Dabryie's Farmstead (Arathi highlands) (HORDE)*
This spot is amazing, I would advise doing this area until 37-38

*(Level: 33-35) Hammerfall Orcs - Go'shek Farm (Arathi Highlands) (ALLIANCE)*

*(Level: 33-36) Silithids - Shimmering Flats (Thousand Needles)*
Shimmering flats is to spread out i never did it

*(Level: 33-36) Crushridge Ogres (Alterac Mountains)*
I've ran through here, I never personally grinded here but it is a viable spot, the mobs are kinda spread out though

*(Level: 33-36) Scorpid Reavers/Terrors - Shimmering Flats (Thousand Needles)*
same as before

*(Level: 33-40) Saltstone Basilisks - Shimmering Flats (Thousand Needles)*
The Basilisks are grouped nicely but personally there are not enough to make it worthwhile

*(Level: 35-3 Mirefin Murlocs - NE of Zone (Dustwallow Marsh)*
The next best spot, For a frost mage i'd advise doing this spot until 44, just a filler until you get your next blizzard

*(Level: 35-3 Syndicate Humans - North of Zone [One Caster per Camp] (Alterac Mountains)*
Never liked it, tried it a little bit

*(Level: 35-39) Darkmist Spiders - North of Brackenwall Village (Dustwallow Marsh)*

*(Level: 36-39) Lesser Rock Elementals - NW Corner (Badlands)*
Not enough mobs to make worthwhile

*(Level: 36-40) Bloodfen Raptors - NE of Brackenwall Village (Duskwallow Marsh)*
Seem to be spread out

*(Level: 37-39) Elementals [Various Locations & Types] (Arathi Highlands)*

*(Level: 37-40) Shadowforge Dwarves - Agnar Fortress [Few Casters] (Badlands)*
The casters make this a pain

*(Level: 39-44) Woodpaw Gnolls (Feralas)*
The gnolls have a few ranged mobs, so as a frost mage I did not find this spot to be suitable

*(Level: 40-43) Grimtotem Tauren (Feralas)*
Again some casters, not advisable, depending on your aoe spec

*(Level: 40-45) Wastewater Bandits (Tanaris)*
The bandits have casters mixed in, to me there was not enough of these mobs to make it worthwhile, I'd advise doing the murlocks

*(Level: 40-45) Southsea Pirates (Tanaris)*
Ahhh now LOST RIGGER COVE is where its at. On my server not many people grind this area. I catagorized the area into 5 pulls, will last me until 52. At level 51 im able to grind 40k/hr.

*(Level: 41-47) Green Sludges (Hinterlands)*

*(Level: 41-4 Dark Iron Dwarves [Various Locations] (Searing Gorge)*

*(Level: 42-4 Dunemaul Ogres (Tanaris)* 
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/map.htm...zoneid=1015

[color="deepskyblue"][SIZE=4][B][U](Level: 45-50) Thistleshrub Elementals (Tanaris)

*(Level: 46-47) Rage Scar Yeti's (Feralas)* 
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/map.htm...zoneid=1009

*(Level: 46-51) Nethergarde Humans (Blasted Lands)*
Good spot to level besides the fact of not being able to mount in the mine, a few ranged mobs, not advised unless you have no other option

*(Level: 47-50) Northspring Harpies (Feralas)* 
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/map.htm...zoneid=1009
Have alot of casters mixed in with them

*(Level: 47-50) Ravasaur Raptors (Un'goro Crater)*

*(Level: 47-50) Deadwood Furbolgs (Felwood)* 
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/map.htm...zoneid=1008
Have ranged

*(Level: 48-54) Jadefire Saytrs [Various Locations] (Felwood)*

*(Level: 49-50) Saltwater Snapjaw- East Coast (Hinterlands)*

*(Level: 49-54) Thunderhead Hippogryphs - Northern Peninsula (Azshara)*

*(Level: 49-55) Jaedenar Forces (Felwood)*
Just a bad spot

*(Level: 50-52) Felstone Fields [Few Casters] (Western Plaguelands)*
The casters don't make it worthwhile in my opinion

*(Level: 50-53) Flamekin Imps [Various Locations] (Burning Steppes)*

*(Level: 50-54) Warpwood Elementals (Felwood)*

*(Level: 52-56) Sorrow Hill [SE of Anderhol] (Western Plaguelands)*

*(Level: 52-5 Ice Thistle*

*All credits goes to Valdesta*

----------


## joboy_67

HUGE note, you dont get Blizzard at 20 anymore you get it at 55 I think or somewhere near that. This is also a copy and paste of locations. Other words this guide is useless because AOE grinding has been cut down since cata.

Not only that this is from vanilla days, I wouldn't be surprised if these locations are now changed.

----------


## wicked_joe

this is a copy/paste from google. Hell most of these NPCs are 10-15 levels then listed.

----------

